# Catch Can?



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Pulled the air box lid off yesterday to eyeball the air filter. Anyways, had to remove the clamp on the turbo side to get the lid off and noticed oil I side the intake tract. Actually pooled inturbo inlet (see picture I attached). I'm guessing this is from the pcv valve puking. Pulled the throttle body side and the butterfly and bore was coated in black crud. Wiped up what I could and buttoned it back up. 

Anybody thought about a catch can for collecting the output of oil put still allowing air in? I think an easy mount could be made on the passenger side strut tower behind the engine. Any ideas?


----------

